

Ex-Facebook insiders building next wave of Silicon Valley firms - daegloe
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-facebook-friends-20120407,0,6838779.story

======
rdl
One of the reasons the PayPal mafia is said to have been such a force is that
none of them really got rich from PayPal. I wonder if a huge Facebook exit,
which will turn many of these guys into deci-billionaires, will affect them.

------
joshu
Sigh. The Shockley Semiconductor Laboratory is just up the street from my
house. I wish it wasn't a fruit stand.

Someday, when I can afford it, I want to buy it and turn it into a startup lab
or something.

